# How to sell gently used makeup?



## girlie2010 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have never sold before and am not sure how it works. Most of my stuff is gently used and needs a new home. Most of it is a couple years old but has only been used a few times. Should I sell or toss? How do I sell it on here? Can I sell used makeup on this forum?


----------



## PiggyDog (Apr 20, 2012)

If its a few years old its probably out of date


----------



## DropsofKarma (Apr 20, 2012)

Toss it.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

If it's mascara, lip gloss, liquid or creme eyeliner or anything with a liquid (except perfume) then toss it or use it. If it's a limited edition loose pigment, shadow or palette you might be able to trade it in our Buy, Sell, Trade section. If it's drug store keep it or toss it since most people won't pay for stuff that's old and used... they may for old and un-used. If you decide to try and sell take plenty of pictures to add to the post and make it clear how old the items are so buyers are aware. I really think if you do want to get rid of it most likely a trade would be a better option but you may not get the value of the item when it was new in a trade either. Try our B/S/T section and see how it works out for you.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with Zadidoll. List in the buy sell trade section, you can say what your asking price is, but will have more luck if you are willing to consider trades and list some items you are in the market for. I also agree that liquid and cream makeup won't get many takers since it's more likely to be a breeding ground for germs. The only exception might be something with a pump, like body lotions. Powders last years so you'll have a better chance of selling/trading eyeshadow, blush, face powder, mineral makeup and the like. Another option is ebay. There are nuts like me out there who don't mind buying gently used makeup and are willing to sanitize it ourselves. You probably won't get your asking price though unless the items you have were highly coveted in the first place.


----------



## girlie2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

What about limited edition mac and urban decay the mineral eyeshadow duos, holiday palette and aiw urban decay palette? Would it be worth it to try and sell?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup, those would sell. MAC sells like crazy on ebay, including lots of fakes! So make sure you have lots of photos of the items back to front, including the boxes if you still have them. (The same if you list here.) I've never heard of UD counterfeits, I suppose they might be out there anyway, it's always best to have many photos. I've always wondered what people are thinking when they put up one out of focus picture and expect the offers to come in!


----------



## girlie2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering if you had anyone be opposed or think it was gross that you were selling your used makeup. My mom doesn't want me to do it even though I need the money even if it's not that much and don't want to just throw all of it away.


----------



## elizabethhaze (Apr 20, 2012)

id buy some or swap with u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

No I just bought a bunch of used makeup on ebay. How could I pass up NARS duos? They are easy enough to clean up, I got rubbing alcohol. You just spray it or dip a cotton ball/pad in alcohol and either press it into or gently swipe the product with it. It won't hurt the product but will kill the bacteria/mold.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

No, I don't think it's gross to sell gently-used eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I agree that limited-edition palettes should sell really well! People who missed out on them the first time around and would gladly pay for them now.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, those would sell. MAC sells like crazy on ebay, including lots of fakes! So make sure you have lots of photos of the items back to front, including the boxes if you still have them. (The same if you list here.) I've never heard of UD counterfeits, I suppose they might be out there anyway, it's always best to have many photos. I've always wondered what people are thinking when they put up one out of focus picture and expect the offers to come in!


 Actually there ARE Urban Decay fakes. I posted on my Facebook wall a few weeks back a video from someone showing what a counterfeit NAKED2 palette looks like versus a real NAKED2 palette. It's more rare to hear about it but certain UD items are counterfeits like the LE palettes.



> Originally Posted by *girlie2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about limited edition mac and urban decay the mineral eyeshadow duos, holiday palette and aiw urban decay palette? Would it be worth it to try and sell?


 As Donna mentioned, pictures, pictures, pictures especially of the weight sizes and any box information since those are the areas that counterfeiters make mistakes on. If it's gently used or practically new I know people would LOVE to buy those items BUT you may not get full price to it depending on how used it is. I would say if it's new then list at full price, if it's been used a few times (less than 10 times) then list it at 10% to 15% less than the original price, if it's been used and you can see indentations then depending on how used list it for 25% to 50% less than the original price.

For example I have two NAKED2 palettes - one brand new, never used and one used. If I were to list both I would like the brand new one at full price while the used one at 15% less than full price because it wouldn't come with the gloss since I've used that and it can't be disinfected. If I didn't use the gloss and only the palette than I'd list it at 10% less the original price. If the palette was like majorily used and it had indent marks in the colors I use most (Sin) but it was only one or two shadows that had indent marks than I'd list it at 25% less the original price but if it was four or more indents than I'd list it at 50%. Make sense?

As the old saying goes, "_Nothing ventured, nothing gained._"


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there ARE Urban Decay fakes. I posted on my Facebook wall a few weeks back a video from someone showing what a counterfeit NAKED2 palette looks like versus a real NAKED2 palette. It's more rare to hear about it but certain UD items are counterfeits like the LE palettes.


 Thank you! I wasn't sure about that, but it makes sense that they would counterfeit any hot items, and yes, Urban Decay's Naked palettes are hot items.

The way I priced my items, when I used to sell on ebay, is by doing a search as if I want to buy those items. It gives you a good idea what the going prices are for those items. Also make sure to check "completed listings" that will tell you what is definitely selling and what the highest price asked was (as well as the average going price, etc.). I bet the Alice in Wonderland palette is selling for more than the original price...new. Used, you may actually be able to get the original price or very close for it. But, as noted above, I do make mistakes and I'm only guessing. So do check current and past auctions. Then if you aren't comfortable with setting up ebay auctions you will still have a good idea of what price to ask here, although since you don't have the competition of ebay you might want to list a tad lower.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlie2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about limited edition mac and urban decay the mineral eyeshadow duos, holiday palette and aiw urban decay palette? Would it be worth it to try and sell?


 Whoa! I just checked ebay and the Alice in Wonderland palette is selling for between $120 and 210 new. I'd list that one on ebay, start bidding at $50 (it was 52 new) and put a buy it now of $100 on it. Make sure to describe it well and take lots of photos. You don't want someone pissed off thinking they are getting new because you weren't clear that it was used and didn't show the usage. You'll easily get $50 for it and I bet someone wants it bad enough they would consider the $100 Buy it Now, and might jump on that knowing that the average selling price new is more like $140-150.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! I just checked ebay and the Alice in Wonderland palette is selling for between $120 and 210 new. I'd list that one on ebay, start bidding at $50 (it was 52 new) and put a buy it now of $100 on it. Make sure to describe it well and take lots of photos. You don't want someone pissed off thinking they are getting new because you weren't clear that it was used and didn't show the usage. You'll easily get $50 for it and I bet someone wants it bad enough they would consider the $100 Buy it Now, and might jump on that knowing that the average selling price new is more like $140-150.


 I'd start at 99 cents. You'll DEFINITELY get over $50 for it but if you start the price higher, ebay will collect more fees from you hence you actually more loose money. Don't forget you also have to pay a certain % of the final price to ebay, this stuff can add up quickly. BIN also is expensive for the seller.


----------



## cicimac1986 (Apr 24, 2012)

what mac and urban decay items do you have i may be intrested.. email me cicimac1986 at gmail


----------



## girlie2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

How do you figure out how much shipping to charge? Where do I post the sale?

Sale has been posted.


----------



## Cris Silva (May 19, 2012)

I have recently decided to switch my lifestyle to more natural and organic. The sad thing for me is that I have spent quite a bit of money on makeup. Â I have both Naked palletes, other UD palletes, Too Faced, BH Cosmetics, MAC, Loreal, Maybelline, Wet 'n Wild, just to name a few and I hate to just trash it. Â If I were able to spray a bit of rubbing alcohol on the powder products, would that suffice in terms of killing the bacteria and therefore making the products more appealing to any interested buyers? I'm not interested in swapping as I've switched all my makeup to specific mineral brands only. Â Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2012)

I think you'd have to take some pics of the products you wish to sell.  Although you spray alcohol on the powdered products, I think when the buyer gets it, they'll be doing that themselves.  I don't think if you 'sanitized' them, it'll be more appealing to a buyer.  What's going to be appealing is the photos so that your buyer can see the condition of the product. I know that it is important to me to see that the powder in the pan is intact with no cracking or chips or discolourations.


----------



## Mtlchik (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm trying to sell some gently used MAC products...does anyone have any suggestions? I always use eBay for new stuff bug I'm just trying to clear out my personal collection, thanks!


----------



## SugaKiss81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay a lot of URBAN DECAY eyeshadows, some discontinued, most never used some were only swatched. I took all them all out of the original packaging  while ago so I don't have it anymore. I was going to dive into doing make more and never did it, so now I am trying to sell. I have had a LOT of issues with Ebay and prefer to find a way to sell, somewhere else other then on there. Listed below is all that I have and would love to know where I can go to list it, as it actually is without issues, and sell them all off. I have plenty of pictures and descriptions of the item. TIA


----------



## alice-inquieta (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi. I also sell used cosmetics sometimes. But I usually sell it to my friends or relatives. However, I'd love to try selling some items on internet, because now I have a lot and don't need it. Can anyone suggest where I can sell it, e.g. Ebay etc...???


----------



## Wida (Jan 25, 2013)

Ebay doesn't allow the sale of used makeup or skin care.  Even if they did allow it, I would never buy a used cosmetic from Ebay.  Here is their policy page on it.  http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-cosmetics.html


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 25, 2013)

What's wrong with Strivectin, did the company specifically request that their products not be sold? their stuff isn't exactly expensive.

I've never bought makeup from ebay, but I was looking for a discontinued palette the other day and the only one that came up was used--or rather, "swatched". I was debating whether or not it was worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ebay doesn't allow the sale of used makeup or skin care.  Even if they did allow it, I would never buy a used cosmetic from Ebay.  Here is their policy page on it.  http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-cosmetics.html


----------



## Wida (Jan 25, 2013)

I honestly don't know why they prohibit Strivectin.  I can't seem to find an answer to that.  People still list it though, as well as used cosmetics, but it is against the rules.  If Ebay catches it or somebody turns them in, then the seller will have their listing removed and/or have to refund the buyer if they complain.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2013)

I contacted the FDA since EBay states on their site it's against the law and that the FDA doesn't allow for it HOWEVER the response from the FDA is that there is no law prohibiting the sell of used cosmetics so long as it's listed that it's used.


----------



## alice-inquieta (Jan 26, 2013)

The case is that I'm planning to sell not used make-up only.My friend and me are thinking of reselling some makeup. We'd like to start it online, but since both of us have no experience, it would be nice to know where we could do it? (I mean an online marketplace)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2013)

Just be aware of the rules of what ever site you decide to sell at. Amazon and EBay don't allow used cosmetics to be sold on their site. If you have a blog you can do a blog sale which is what many bloggers do to get rid of excess stuff they buy and they put a disclaimer if it's used or new.


----------



## alice-inquieta (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanx. I've read the Ebay rules and found out that they have a commission for sellers. But I tried looking for other marketplaces, and apparently found salecity.me It surprised me by being free of charge. Does anyone use it? I'm afraid it can be fraud...


----------



## dvirk (Oct 26, 2013)

do you still have mac shadows which ones? i will buy them of you.


----------

